# Advice/Help: Bacterial or Parasitic?



## Aquena (Apr 27, 2011)

I have had my 3 Red Line Tetra's for just about 3 months now and my entire tank has been healthy until yesterday, I discovered 1 of my tetra's had 3 small round patches of grey/white on ONE side of his body. The patches were smooth looking - and not fungus looking. This morning I transferred him to an aerated, heated 10 gallon hospital tank, brought it up to 80 degrees, added 3 tablespoons of aquarium salt. I also have a small bag with Ammo chips in the hospital tank, although I change the water 2 times per day since no filtration. This evening afternoon after work, I noticed the patches now had a small (size of the head of a pin) white bump in the center of each patch. This does not match any diseases I can find. My LFS advised it sounded closest like a bacterial infection, and after some discussion between 3 people advised me to use API Triple Sulfa (Anti-Bacterial) The fish is seems 
normal on one side of the body and on the other are the patches now all with 1 white lump/bump. The fish seems to "shudder" sometimes, but stays upright, and swam up for food earlier today. I started the first treatment of the Triple Sulfa this evening after a 10% water change in the hospital tank. 

Wondering if anyone has any better idea of what this is..._it does not look like ICH or Columnaris_....so I am stumped so far. Thanks for any advice.

--------------------------------------------------------------
I do 10-15% water changes about 2 times per week - Ammonia no problem
I use Ammo Chips in addition to the Carbon Filtration
Cycled 50 Gallon Tropical Freshwater 48" L x 13" W X 19" H
2 Marineland Biowheel filtration systems (1 on each end)
2 Marineland Heaters (each end of tank) 2 thermometers
A mix of both plastic plants and live aquarium plants, driftwood, "rock" structures, a bubble wall, and 2 other decorative bubblers, Gravel/Pebble substrate
Lighting: 2 18-24" Marineland Double-Bright LED's (Day and Moonlight)

Fish:
5 Marble Hatchets
4 Golden Pristella
4 Cory Catfish
3 Cardinal Tetra
3 Redline Tetra
3 Neon Tetra
9 Glo Fish


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Without a pic, not many of us could tell you. Putting a fish in a tank with meds and no tyoe of filtration will not work. Either treat it like a bath and dip the fish (and then return to the main tank), get some type of water movement in there, or put it back in the main tank and treat the entire tank.


----------

